
Mozilla accelerates search navigation with blekko | blekko - twapi
http://blog.blekko.com/2012/05/22/mozilla-accelerates-search-navigation-with-blekko/
======
jsrfded
This was a skunkworks project from a 2-person team in mozilla labs doing some
thinking around how to get user keystrokes out of the browser-navigation
workflow. The extension can be slightly laggy, but when it hits the preview is
cool.

------
jggonz
I love the instant search query results given in the preview pane!

